# I made a funny.



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I was crackin jokes in two of my classes today and yesterday and everybody was laughing. This is hard for me to do because after I would tell the joke I could feel my heart racing, my face turning a little red, and a shortness of breath. But it was worth it. :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wituckius,

It was worth the risk, though, wasn't it? They got to see a different side of you. That's wonderful news!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I did it again today. :banana


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

That's awesome dude! Its always been my dream to crack jokes in a class and have everyone laugh. Way to go! :yay


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Cool.  That takes guts.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

wituckius said:


> I was crackin jokes in two of my classes today and yesterday and everybody was laughing. This is hard for me to do because after I would tell the joke I could feel my heart racing, my face turning a little red, and a shortness of breath. But it was worth it. :banana


Felt good didn't it? Congrats!


----------

